# craftsman gas trimmer 71 79107 32cc



## mdenrn (Jun 1, 2007)

How can I get a user manual?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What do you want to know??
Your model number doesn't conform to the standard Craftsman model number, ie. nnn.nnnnn
historically, Craftsman trimmers have been made by Poulan/Weedeater.
Most trimmers will have decals giving instructions on how to start.


----------

